# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Me cilin popull janë më të ngjashëm shqiptarët?

## GL_Branch

Ok me qene se kjo rubrike eshte per Antropologji qe ne fakt ka shume pak tema lidhje me kete kategori atehere e pash te arsyeshme me hap kete teme!

Nga eksperienca personale apo librave shkencore/antropologjike si mendoni Shqiptaret nga ana raciale me cilin popull jane me te perafert ? (t'i lejme anash motivet/urrejtet politike).

p.s Ne Sondash i kam futur pothuajse gjithe popujt e Evropes Jugore.

----------


## gjilan55

nuk votova per asnja sepse sinqerisht te asnje popull spo mundem ta gjej ngjajshmerin me neve, sdi pse .

----------


## xfiles

mendoj se Vllehet jane me te ngjashem me ne nga ana rraciale.

----------


## geezer

*pihhhh problem  nuk besoj qe  ngjasojm me  ndonjeri prej ketyre  
votova per  bullgaret*ksheshtu em duket me  e ngjajshme por mund te jen edhe greket

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

vllehet meqe jane ilire te latinizuar ne gjuhe,se zakone e race i kemi njesoj.

----------


## Kujtim Demiri

nese keni pas rastin te njihni ndonje irlandez defenitivishte do te pajtoheni me mua se ne shume ngjajme me irlandezet, dhe sipas nje historiani thuhet se irlandezet kane prejardhjen prej Ballkani

----------


## xfiles

> nese keni pas rastin te njihni ndonje irlandez defenitivishte do te pajtoheni me mua se ne shume ngjajme me irlandezet, dhe sipas nje historiani thuhet se irlandezet kane prejardhjen prej Ballkani


pajtohem, por irlandezet nuk jane tek lista votimit, keshtu qe ...  :buzeqeshje: .

Pastaj vllehet jane me te vertete te ngjashem me ne nga tiparet fizike, dhe nga zakonet si tha Hyj-Njeriu. çobanet si i themi  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Cimo

> nese keni pas rastin te njihni ndonje irlandez defenitivishte do te pajtoheni me mua se ne shume ngjajme me irlandezet, dhe sipas nje historiani thuhet se irlandezet kane prejardhjen prej Ballkani


Disa thuan me skocezet.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Nga eksperienca personale apo librave shkencore/antropologjike si mendoni Shqiptaret nga ana raciale me cilin popull jane me te perafert?
> 
> p.s Ne Sondash i kam futur pothuajse gjithe popujt e Evropes Jugore.


Per nga mentaliteti *ndoshta* me Malazez¹, Vllah² dhe Grek³, ndersa per nga raca me asnjerin ... ose me te gjith.

1. Malazez = shumica kan prejardhje shqiptare per nga fisi ... mirpo gjithmone duke mos harruar qe ata sot jan te sllavizuar dhe ndoshta dalin me te keq se Serbet.

3. Grek = shumica kan prejardhje shqiptare, jan Arvanitas te asimiluar ... natyrisht gjithmone duke mos harruar qe ata sot jan te "grekizuar" dhe ndoshta dalin me te keq se perzo-turqit ortodoks te ballkanit qe jua kan lene emrin gabimisht "Grek" apo "Hellen".




> mendoj se Vllehet jane me te ngjashem me ne nga ana rraciale.





> vllehet meqe jane ilire te latinizuar ne gjuhe,se zakone e race i kemi njesoj.


2. Per ate arsye edhe ju themi Vlla(h).

----------


## land

nuk ngjajme me asnje,dhe ata qe thote zeu_s ndonese jane shqiptare te asimiluar nuk ngjajne me ne,pra do te thote qe kane humbur tiparet e shqiptarit(plus qe dhe gjakun e kane te perzier)

----------


## malo666

Duke u bazuar ne antropologji, padiskutim, me popujt qe jane dinarik si ne, serbet, kroatet, boshnjaket dhe malazezet.

----------


## Kreksi

Me qense une ende ne jeten time nuke kam takuar asnje Vlahë (vllaho, vllaçko, vallak, bllakë) nuke mundem edhe te  percaktohem por nga  ajo qe kam vrejtur se Dalmatet neve na perngjajnë shumë, jo kroatet, mos i ngatrroni se jane sllave si te tjeret... por nga ata te bregdetit adriatike te gjithe ngjajne ne shqiptar. 
Pastaj italianet e jugut, jane te ngjajshem me neve por e verteta qe  ata jane edhe pakez me te rreshket se ne, por mos i merrni te gjithe italianet njesoj se nga jugu e veriu i italise si nga mentaliteti poashtu edhe nga  fizionomia kontrasti eshte i dukshem menjehere...
Pastaj edhe mos te hyjmi mbrenda shtepise sone qe te bejmi krahasime ne mes te tiranasve dhe merditorve... qe ndryshon nata me ditë...
Mirepo edhe pse jane te varfer  mirditasit me te vertete kane  tiparet me te shkelqyera ne trojet shqiptare, po e ceki qe nuke jam nga mirdita fare por jam nga drenica andaj kam shtitur mjafte vende per ate e thash mendimin tim ashtu si e kam pare me syrin tim se ketu behet fjale  per shikimin e pare te nje populli dhe se çka vren njeriu menjehere, syri  ne do raste edeh nuke te mashtron...e  gjuha po sepse genjen shume gjuha, duket se e ka te lindur qe te llomotit...

----------


## Zëu_s

> Duke u bazuar ne antropologji, padiskutim, me popujt qe jane dinarik si ne, serbet, kroatet, boshnjaket dhe malazezet.


çfar dallimi kan serbet nga bullgaret, turqit dhe "greket" joarvanitas ???


Ps.: po m'duket qe syte e tu nuk t'paskan pare kurre serb/shkie.




> Pastaj italianet e jugut, jane te ngjajshem me neve ...


Po, kjo eshte e vertet qe edhe italianet e jugut ngjajne me neve per nga mentaliteti por edhe nga pamja ndoshta, per kroatet e dalmacise nuk e di, s'kam pare kurre, ndersa per kokefortesi na ngjajne pak spanjollet.

----------


## GL_Branch

Zeus leji urretjet pakten kete teme vlla po ta thojme realitetin, eshte e vertete shqiptaret kane ngjashmeri me serbet e jugut (jo qendrore dhe veriore) ata thjeshte duhet jene shqiptar te assimiluar (fakt qe eshte e vertetuar nga vet serbet p.sh fisi me i madh i karagjorgjeviceve jane me prejardhje te fisit tone Klemendi, pastaj shume nga fisi Kuqi, Shala etj jane assimiluar) por mas shumti dihet malazezet jane prejadhje shqiptare sepse jane te faktume per prejardhjen e tyre.... kurse pergjithesi Boshnjaket/Kroatet me disa perjashtime (p.sh keta te Sanxhakut/Malit te zi por pak edhe Hercegovinet) nuk jane te ngjashem me shqiptaret.




> nese keni pas rastin te njihni ndonje irlandez defenitivishte do te pajtoheni me mua se ne shume ngjajme me irlandezet, dhe sipas nje historiani thuhet se irlandezet kane prejardhjen prej Ballkani


Mos bo hajgare sikur nata me diten jemi!




> Pastaj italianet e jugut, jane te ngjajshem me neve por e verteta qe  ata jane edhe pakez me te rreshket se ne, por mos i merrni te gjithe italianet njesoj se nga jugu e veriu i italise si nga mentaliteti poashtu edhe nga  fizionomia kontrasti eshte i dukshem menjehere...
> ..


Kreksi me shume kemi ngjashmeri me Italianet Verior se sa ata Jugor por...keta Jugoret jane me shume te ngjashem me Turqit Perendimor dhe Greket Lindore.

----------


## xfiles

> Kreksi me shume kemi ngjashmeri me Italianet Verior se sa ata Jugor por...keta Jugoret jane me shume te ngjashem me Turqit Perendimor dhe Greket Lindore.


jam shume dakord.

----------


## qerosi

Ne nuk i ngjajme kujt, se na ka ba zoti me thrrime or lum meku! Me mbetje!
Per fat te mire dhe te keq kjo!

----------


## xhori

ne shqiptaret   ne shume  gjera  jemi te perafert me rumunet    
ndersa vllehet  jane shqiptar  nuk jane popull tjeter  jane ilir   te latinizuar  ashtu si shkruajti  edhe  nje tjeter ketu

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Shqipetaret jane te ngjashem me Zulut :P*

----------


## Edvin83

me Gjeorgjianet

----------


## RaPSouL

Me Amerikanet....  :shkelje syri:

----------

